# Under The Tuscan Sun



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm not sure what this movie was about and still wasn't sure ten minutes from the end, but I saw it, and it has a pregnant asian lesbian, a divorcee with serious issues, a small number of stereotypical cutsey local Italians, a Polish kid with big dreams of marrying, and a house in major need of double-pane insulating windows.

If your wife/girlfriend/etc. begs to see this, I recommend avoiding it as it may inspire them to get divorced and move to Tuscany. On the other hand, this might be an improvement in your life. I don't know.

I give it a four out of five Tylenol on the Deep Hurting meter and am sure Mike and the bots would have finally succumbed if they'd been exposed. Quite predictably, my wife loved it. I just wanted to contact the Italian government to ask how you can spontaneously choose to live in Italy indefinitely without resident alien status.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Took the wife yesterday. I'd promised it for going to once upon a time in mexico with me. There were over 100 folks there less than 10 men and the most blue hair i've seen outside a nursing home in years. But as the wife said, it was a little long, but the scenery was beautiful.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...regardless of it's shortcomings , it DOES have diane lane(unfortunately, not as MUCH of diane lane as unfaithful had, tho....)


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Oddly, the studio insisted on heightened security at the free showing in East Hartford, CT and we all had to be frisked and scanned with a metal detector wand. Like a bunch of middle age couples are suddenly going to freak and start it up. Yeesh.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

waydwolf said:


> Oddly, the studio insisted on heightened security at the free showing in East Hartford, CT and we all had to be frisked and scanned with a metal detector wand. Like a bunch of middle age couples are suddenly going to freak and start it up. Yeesh.


They must have heard you were coming. :grin: :hurah:


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Bogy said:


> They must have heard you were coming. :grin: :hurah:


And you are infering I'm a violent felon or given to starting altercations for what reason? My late uncle, who was a minister, would've rapped your knuckles with his bible and shook his head.

As usual, the lefties are the least tolerant, least open-minded, least understanding people, least nice people...


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

and some folks are dense, so others use smilies to infer humor


----------

